# Duo temp pro - cold foam



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi all,

I had a very quick go on my mate's duo temp this week, admittedly with a hangover and limited time. Made a couple of flat whites and noticed that the foam was very cold. The actual milk was hot (because I steamed it, y'know), but when mixed in the drink the top bit was cold.

Has anyone else noticed this? Are there any tips/techniques for avoiding it? Other than that it didn't half give a nice smooth texture 

I realise the obvious answer might be to steam it for longer but I didn't want to overdo it and the rest of the milk was plenty hot.

Thanks

Anton


----------

